# Getting on to street handrails



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

umm, maybe use a shovel to move the snow? or else you could always just wait for the snow to collect itself in the perfect arrangement for a run-in, kick and run-out that you like


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

start off on rails that are pretty low consequence and work your way up to some sketchier shit. shorter rails will obviously be easier. and rails with stairs on both sides are gonna hurt more than rails with stairs on one side cuz you can bail away from the stairs. as for the run in, a lot of its personal preference. just make sure its flat and packed as you wanna be able to get a stable ollie off it. you wanna make it big enough to allow yourself to get your nose or tail over the rail with some room to spare.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

make sure to pack the snow good and hard with a shovel, use bottles of water to help the run up freeze nicely. make sure the snow at the landing is good and soft to cushion your knees.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

bakesale said:


> make sure to pack the snow good and hard with a shovel, use bottles of water to help the run up freeze nicely. make sure the snow at the landing is good and soft to cushion your knees.


also put on a tampon


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

haha yea you cant forget that


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

got a feeling i may need that :laugh:


----------

